# ممكن حدا يعطيني طريقة كتابة تقرير مختبر



## الحصنلوجي (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليسكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 

ممكن شخص و ينصح بأن يكون مدرس في كلية او جامعه يعطيني طريقة لكتابة تقرير مختبر تختلف عن الطريقة الكلاسيكية ...بالاحرى أريد طريقة كتابة أحصل من خلالها على أكبر قدر ممكن من العلامات و أكون ممنون للجميع


----------

